# Do you agree these are evaporation lines?



## Schweppes

One was after 20 mins and the other I didn’t look at again till the morning after as I was sad I got a bfn. 
Pretty sure evap lines but they are pink


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hard to tell for sure but my guess would be evaps, especially since they're after the time limit. Good luck though just in case they're not!


----------



## Schweppes

Kiwiberry said:


> Hard to tell for sure but my guess would be evaps, especially since they're after the time limit. Good luck though just in case they're not!

Thanks! I’m sure evaps but I’ll keep hoping bfp thursday! Thank you for looking x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you ❤️


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Those are pretty bad evaps if they are. Can you test with a Frer tomorrow morning?


----------



## Babymama21_B

Hi Schweppes I don’t think they are evap lines they look pretty positive to me could you take a test in the morning? Baby dust to you I am also having the same problem at the moment would u guys think this was a evap or positive sorry to jump on here 
Xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Babymama21_B said:


> Hi Schweppes I don’t think they are evap lines they look pretty positive to me could you take a test in the morning? Baby dust to you I am also having the same problem at the moment would u guys think this was a evap or positive sorry to jump on here
> Xxx
> 
> View attachment 1091862

That one looks positive to me. It's even a nice bright shade of blue. Good luck!!

I personally stopped testing early for this reason, I was tired of getting questionable or faint lines then AF shows up & dashed my hopes.


----------



## JessaBear36

Look like evaps Good luck


----------



## Suggerhoney

If they were BFN within the time limit then they are probably Evaps but I wud test again and make sure u look at it within the time limit so u can get a accurate result.
Good luck hon. 
Let us know how u get on.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babymama21_B said:


> Hi Schweppes I don’t think they are evap lines they look pretty positive to me could you take a test in the morning? Baby dust to you I am also having the same problem at the moment would u guys think this was a evap or positive sorry to jump on here
> Xxx
> 
> View attachment 1091862


Hi if this came up within the time limit than that is a BFP but I wud test with a pink dye test like frer to confirm good luck


----------



## Babymama21_B

Thanks guys for your response I’ll keep use updated I always test early I can’t help myself xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck ❤️


----------



## Babymama21_B

So ladies I got my BFP today xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Babymama21_B said:


> So ladies I got my BFP today xx
> 
> View attachment 1091895

Congrats!!


----------



## Babymama21_B

Thank you mamas baby dust to you all ❤️❤️


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Congratulations! What a nice line!


----------



## atx614

Congrats! Beautiful lines!


----------



## Classic Girl

I got confused! @Schweppes have you tested again?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Schweppes said:


> Thanks! I’m sure evaps but I’ll keep hoping bfp thursday! Thank you for looking x

Any updates?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congradulations!!


----------



## Schweppes

Sorry I thought I would clarify I did continue to get very faint lines but then AF. I still think they are evaporation lines :)
Currently in another TWW and not testing until late!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you ❤️


----------

